# Surface Production Operations,Third Edition



## khalled (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Surface Production Operations,Third Edition




Book Description
Best-selling title updated for easier use by engineers in the areas most effected by the hurricanes and other acts of god around the world

Product Description
The latest edition of this best-selling title is updated and expanded for easier use by engineers. New to this edition is a section on the fundamentals of surface production operations taking up topics from the oilfield as originally planned by the authors in the first edition. This information is necessary and endemic to production and process engineers. Now, the book offers a truly complete picture of surface production operations, from the production stage to the process stage with applications to process and production engineers.

· New in-depth coverage of hydrocarbon characteristics, the different kinds of reservoirs, and impurities in crude.
· Practical suggestions help readers understand the art and science of handling produced liquids.
· Numerous, easy-to-read figures, charts, tables, and photos clearly explain how to design, specify, and operate oilfield surface production facilities.

http://sharedzilla.com/en/get?id=237776
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JVTJV4I3
Password:www.egpet.net


----------



## امل حياتي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

